# help with work skill shortage solutions



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Been trying to contact skill shortage. Solutions re. Jobs on there site but don't seem to get a response from them. Has anyone had any dealings with them or have a email address for someone direct.

Many thanks.


----------



## OzExpert (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Robin,

We have the following positions available at present, if you are suitable for any of these positions and wish to apply, please send me your CV and we will contact you, once you have the necessary experience and qualifications. 

Best regards,

Jason Greene 
Director
Skill Shortage Solutions

Job Ref: PANPERTH
Panel Manufacturing Electricians Required Perth
Must have previous experience in panel wiring
Must be willing to gain an electrical license
Candidates with a working holiday visa are urged to apply
Visa sponsorship available after a successful trial period
Previous panel building experience in a workshop environment is essential
Pay rates are depending on experience

Job Ref: QLDFIFO
Electricians Required Queensland
Fly in Fly Out Oil & Gas Commissioning
2 years’ work
Company will Fly in fly out from any Australian state
Minimum 5 years commissioning experience in an Oil and Gas setting is preferred
Must have an A Grade Electrical license
Visa sponsorship available
Applicants will need to take a fitness and drug and alcohol test

Job Ref: QLDFIFO
Instrument Technician or E&I Technicians Required Queensland
Fly in Fly Out Oil & Gas Commissioning
2 years’ work
Company will Fly in fly out from any Australian state
Minimum 5 years commissioning experience in an Oil and Gas setting is preferred
Must have a restricted Electrical license
Visa sponsorship available
Applicants will need to take a fitness and drug and alcohol test

Job Ref: QLDFIFO
Mechanical Fitters Required Queensland
Fly in Fly Out Oil & Gas Commissioning
2 years’ work
Company will Fly in fly out from any Australian state
Minimum 5 years commissioning experience in an Oil and Gas setting is preferred
Visa sponsorship available
Applicants will need to take a fitness and drug and alcohol test

Job Ref: QLDMINE
Industrial Electricians – Queensland – Major Mining Company
We are currently seeking 17+ Electricians for a position in Queensland.

Applicants must be willing to gain an electrical license

Applicants with any of the following will be highly regarded:

• Instrumentation experience
• PLC experience
• Industrial maintenance experience
• Fault finding experience
• A Grade Electrical license
• Mining experience
• Quarry experience
• High voltage equipment experience

The position offers the following:

• 457 visa sponsorship + 2 year pathway to permanent residency
• 80K – 100K + Pension
• 9 day fortnight
• 6 month free accommodation
• Beach side lifestyle in sunny Queensland
• Electricians with families are urged to apply

Applicants will need to take a fitness and drug and alcohol test

Job Ref: KALMINE
Industrial Electricians – Mining Kalgoorlie WA

• We currently require 14 Electricians for a Underground Mining Position in Kalgoorlie
• Must have heavy industrial installation or maintenance experience
• Must be willing to gain an electrical license
• If you want to be trained into mining then this job will offer just that
• The position is based in Kalgoorlie, you must be willing to live in Kalgoorlie
• The position offers pay rate of 42 per hour flat (With an Electrical License) and 457 visa sponsorship

Applicants will need to take a fitness and drug and alcohol test

Job Ref: CRANEWA
Crane Maintenance Electricians Required WA

Applicants must have a minimum of 12 months tower crane maintenance experience and the ability to gain an Electrical license in Western Australia. This position will pay up to $36.50 per hour for fully licensed Electricians. Visa sponsorship is available to suitably qualified and experienced applicants and their families. Applicants will need to take a fitness and drug and alcohol test 

Please send CV is you are suitable for and interested in any of the above jobs, please attached the Job Ref code to your application.


----------



## lizb73 (Mar 20, 2012)

OzExpert said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> We have the following positions available at present, if you are suitable for any of these positions and wish to apply, please send me your CV and we will contact you, once you have the necessary experience and qualifications.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason , was hoping you could help me , I am in UK and hoping to move to Australia , I am a Gas Engineer by trade for the past 3yrs , and currently have my own franchise with indesit , repairing , fault finding , servicing domestic appliances , is there any opportunities on the sills shortage list for my skills , thanks .


----------

